
Real-time epidemic tracking tool that tracks Zika/Ebola won Open Science Prize - InInteraction
http://www.nextstrain.org/ebola?l=clock
======
InInteraction
Open Science Prize announces epidemic tracking tool as grand prize winner
[https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/open-
science-p...](https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/open-science-
prize-announces-epidemic-tracking-tool-grand-prize-winner)

